# Does Using A virtual instance of FreeBSD make me a trader?



## flying-floridian (Oct 6, 2022)

As of no I am  using  FreeBSD 13.1 in a virtual Machine as  I can't afford either monetarily or space wise to have bare metal to drop  an install onto.

Does this make me any less of a contributing member of the FreeBSD community?


----------



## jardows (Oct 6, 2022)

flying-floridian said:


> As of no I am  using  FreeBSD 13.1 in a virtual Machine as  I can't afford either monetarily or space wise to have bare metal to drop  an install onto.
> 
> Does this make me any less of a contributing member of the FreeBSD community?


No, why would you even think so?  Running in a VM only means the OS is interacting with virtualized hardware instead of physical hardware, but all other functions, programming, etc. are the same.  Many people only have the option of running virtualized, and it is an important contribution to use FreeBSD in any environment that works and share the knowledge you gain.


----------



## Michael Faklis (Oct 6, 2022)

I run FreeBSD 13.1 as a virtual machine on a Windows machine under Hyper-V.  I often feel like a second-class user from the responses  get in the support forums.  Apparently, the problems I've encountered are dismissed because the problem doesn't occur on the bare-metal machines used by the developers.  Microsoft's Hyper-V forums isn't anymore helpful.
Twenty years ago using FreeBSD 6, I didn't experience any problems running FreeBSD under Hyper-V.  Later, Microsoft announced that FreeBSD would natively support Hyper-V.  Again, no problems.  At some point around the time of  FreeBSD 12, it all started to fall apart.  The shared clipboard between Windows and FreeBSD stopped working.  Even cut/paste from within a terminal session stopped working.  I had significant problems bringing up Xorg.  It took me many weeks getting Xorg running in FreeBSD 13.1, and even then all I could create was a 640x480 session.
As long as both Microsoft and FreeBSD treat FreeBSD under Hyper-V as an unwanted stepchild, I don't expect it to get any better.


----------



## m0nkey_ (Oct 6, 2022)

flying-floridian said:


> As of no I am  using  FreeBSD 13.1 in a virtual Machine as  I can't afford either monetarily or space wise to have bare metal to drop  an install onto.
> 
> Does this make me any less of a contributing member of the FreeBSD community?


Nope. I would say all are welcome. I've been running FreeBSD on bare metal for years but in the last couple of months I've virtualized all of my FreeBSD machines. Just because you're running it in a VM doesn't make your contribution any less worthy. In fact, the last patch I submitted was developed exclusively inside a FreeBSD VM.


----------



## eternal_noob (Oct 6, 2022)

I memorized FreeBSD sources and run it on my brain. You don't even need a computer in order to contribute.


----------



## Phishfry (Oct 6, 2022)

It don't make you a Trader or a Traitor. Use whatever you are comfortable with.


----------



## choppy812 (Oct 6, 2022)

If it does make you a trader, let me know, because I need a way to make quick money!


----------



## gotnull (Oct 6, 2022)

Do what you like and as you can , it's probably what is the most important. 
I personally didn't read here anything like you described, most of the time people are nice.
Virtualized OS users are not blacklisted from what I saw to this day, so I guess all agreed to say that you're welcome with or without your VM


----------



## SirDice (Oct 6, 2022)

choppy812 said:


> If it does make you a trader, let me know, because I need a way to make quick money!


I keep getting emails from some Nigerian prince, I could forward a couple? Apparently he's in desperate need of someone to funnel lots of cash


----------



## W.hâ/t (Oct 6, 2022)

SirDice said:


> I keep getting emails from some Nigerian prince, I could forward a couple? Apparently he's in desperate need of someone to funnel lots of cash


Is this the same one who owns a bank account in switzerland?


----------



## _martin (Oct 6, 2022)

flying-floridian said:


> Does this make me any less of a contributing member of the FreeBSD community?


Question is: does running FreeBSD (on the actual HW or not) make you a contributing member of the community at all? Operative word _contributing._


----------



## flying-floridian (Oct 6, 2022)

W.hâ/t said:


> Is this the same one who owns a bank account in switzerland?


No I'm a birth right American Citizen of the US.


----------



## ProphetOfDoom (Oct 7, 2022)

I do feel that running any OS on a VM is like having a bath with socks on.


----------



## Lamia (Oct 7, 2022)

W.hâ/t said:


> Is this the same one who owns a bank account in switzerland?


Yes and who owns the bank too. The inverted coconut in an Empire best known for ripping off the first world!


----------



## eternal_noob (Oct 7, 2022)

_martin said:


> does running FreeBSD (on the actual HW or not) make you a contributing member of the community at all?


Just posting here on the forums makes you a contributing member of the community, imho.


----------



## _martin (Oct 7, 2022)

eternal_noob said:


> Just posting here on the forums makes you a contributing member of the community, imho.


Well, then our meanings of _contributing_ are different.


----------



## Jose (Oct 7, 2022)

flying-floridian said:


> No I'm a birth right American Citizen of the US.


Pretty sure they're allowed to have Swiss bank accounts. Sure, the IRS will probably make your life unpleasant, but it's not forbidden (yet).


----------



## hitest (Oct 7, 2022)

No not at all.  I run FreeBSD in a VM from time to time.  At the moment I'm running 13.1 on my trusty old T410 Thinkpad.


----------



## freezr (Oct 7, 2022)

I use FreeBSD desktop on a VM daily... to do all my personal stuff...


----------

